# 5 Gallon Planted Shrimp Paradise



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I been attempting to breed cherry shrimps for good half year now with no luck. Finally I decided to set-up a shrimp only tank with shrimp substrate. It's been a month since the tank has been set-up and now I have my first berried cherry . Can't wait to see the babies swim around! Any feedback is appriciated 

*Tank spec *

-5.5 Gallon
-Aqua clear 150 with sponge covering intake
-DIY coconut caves
-Fluval Ebi Substrate

*Plants*

-Java Moss
-Pearl Grass
-Rotala Rotundisfolia
-Java Fern
-Dwarf Nana Plant

*Shrimp Paradise *


*Very first berried shrimp. You can see her eggs sticking out *


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice! I remember how exciting it was when I got my first berried cherry. Wait until you see the tiny babies! Pretty soon you will be eyeing CRS... Nice tank and congrats


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> Nice! I remember how exciting it was when I got my first berried cherry. Wait until you see the tiny babies! Pretty soon you will be eyeing CRS... Nice tank and congrats


Thank you for the comment! I would be lying if I said I'm not interested on some CRS right now lol. Shrimps are just sooo cool


----------

